# Whats the best durable mp3 player?



## fu-dog (Jun 10, 2010)

I used to have an Ematic E5 series until I accidentally sat on it and cracked the screen when it was in my pocket. After I looked it over, I noticed that the clear plastic window that is above the actual LCD screen was very flimsy. When I compare an I Pod with its window, the window is a whole lot more durable and thicker but, from what I heard, the LCD will break easily if dropped on a hard surface. When I dropped my Ematic, nothing was broken except for a ding on the casing.


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2010)

Anecdotal evidence go!

I've been using my 3rd-gen iPod classic for over six years now and it's still running fine.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 10, 2010)

Sandisk Sansa e200 series.

At least, the v1 devices. I'm pretty sure the v2 devices are still in the same case, though. They should be fine.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 10, 2010)

My iPod video seems to be hard to break, having survived quite a few falls onto a hard floor, but like that other guy said this is anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's what I've used:
Creative Zen Nano Plus - I think you would have to try pretty hard to break one of these.
Creative Zen V Plus - Probably not too likely to break, but definitely possible. Screen died after a year and a half
Creatve Zen - Pretty much came broken new, even if it wasn't, I don't think it would last long
Sandisk Sansa View - Pretty well built, but headphone jack died after a year and a half
Sandisk Sansa Fuze - Pretty similar to the view, still working
Microsoft Zune 30GB - Fell 4ft out of my pocket while playing onto a concrete floor and didn't miss a beat. Seems very well constructed, window covering the screen seems to be made of glass.

I think almost anything made by a decent company will work as long as you don't get an iPod touch. I think the most durable would be an older Zune with the HD swapped for a SSD.

Also, a protective case will help no matter what you get.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 12, 2010)

Still using my Zune 30 GB. I have a gigantic gash on the top corner, from when it fell 3 feet onto a wooden post from my bed. Couple of mashed edges too, and I've dropped it while standing onto a hard floor twice. Survived two partial liquid spills as well. I think the HD is slowly dying though, it's getting louder and seems to vibrate noticeably more.

Yay anecdotes.


----------



## Tao (Jun 12, 2010)

Depending on what case you get, an iPhone. I have a heavy-duty Otterbox case and mine has survived just about everything under the sun.


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

Tao said:


> Depending on what case you get, an iPhone. I have a heavy-duty Otterbox case and mine has survived just about everything under the sun.


 
My iPhone is amazingly durable (dropped it many a time, glass front has NO scratches even though I've kept it in a pocket with keys a lot). No case. But it's a 1st-generation; I love me my aluminum back.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 12, 2010)

This. I had one that pretty much worked forever. It's a Rio Cali 128:


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

I hear Zunes are pretty sturdy

I have a 1st gen iPod nano, and it's survived 3 years I believe with nothing but a tiny crack in the screen, and that happened like a year ago


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I hear Zunes are pretty sturdy
> 
> I have a 1st gen iPod nano, and it's survived 3 years I believe with nothing but a tiny crack in the screen, and that happened like a year ago


 
The second gen Zunes with their glass screen were pretty notorious for cracking. I dunno about the Zune HD's.


----------

